# intp vegetarians??



## Alnl (Nov 3, 2018)

I've become vegetarian mainly for emotional reasons (it pains me to think that animals are suffering for the simple pleasure of bacon). It makes me incredibly sad to watch those vids of animals in slaughterhouses. It seems to me that other intps become vegetarian due to health or environmental reasons, so this has been making me doubt my intp-ness. These reasons factor into it ofc, but they wouldn't really do anything more than maybe reduce my meat consumption. Is this especially unusual for an intp?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I became a vegetarian in my 20's, due to the empathy I had fostered. Empathy is logical.


----------



## Tijaax (Dec 14, 2017)

It started because i realized that food i was putting in my mouth was poisoned; hormones, stress life in a "jail", lack of mobility, conservation technics... pesticides on vegetables... the list is long.

The empathy way has logic too and i can manage to be healthy without meat(fish, etc). 

Actually since that started to happen i'm more concious of my diet and i feel better.


----------



## PolarBearxx (Dec 23, 2016)

I dont think I could become 100% vegetarian. couple reasons. 1 meat is still food. If meat is one of the only choices to eat, I will eat it (cooked tho!) 2 I hate being picky. Unless I have a real allergy to something, I dont want to be one of those painful people saying "I cant eat that im a vegitarian". it is one thing if you have choices (like at a buffet) but if I am at someone's house, and they are serving meatballs and pasta, I will eat it. why? because they were kind enough to be hospitable. 

btw I am NOT lecturing you guys, this is just me. I commend you guys. It is a healthier lifestyle, and now that I am older, and have more of a freeness of choice, I am starting to eat little bit less animal products. I am liking almond milk (still love whole milk to make chocolate milk) I am eating more salads (sadly I caught e coli recently) 

ok im done too much emotion i think


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Alnl said:


> It makes me incredibly sad to watch those vids of animals in slaughterhouses. It seems to me that other intps become vegetarian due to health or environmental reasons, so this has been making me doubt my intp-ness.


Empathy reason first here. You should not contribute to stuff that makes you sad. What's not logical about that?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Alnl said:


> I've become vegetarian mainly for emotional reasons (it pains me to think that animals are suffering for the simple pleasure of bacon). It makes me incredibly sad to watch those vids of animals in slaughterhouses. It seems to me that other intps become vegetarian due to health or environmental reasons, so this has been making me doubt my intp-ness. These reasons factor into it ofc, but they wouldn't really do anything more than maybe reduce my meat consumption. Is this especially unusual for an intp?


I'm a vegetarian since I've been born.


----------



## INTPortland (Sep 4, 2017)

I am also a vegetarian


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Zidane said:


> Empathy reason first here. You should not contribute to stuff that makes you sad. What's not logical about that?


Happiness is healthy...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoneuroimmunology



> There are now sufficient data to conclude that immune modulation by psychosocial stressors and/or interventions can lead to actual health changes.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

i always try but oh man is so fucking hard to be vegan.


----------

